# The mysterious science behind life saving dogs (CNN)



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I enjoy hearing about Brian Hare’s work on canine cognition.

https://www.cnn.com/2017/06/09/health/champions-for-change-lifesaving-dogs/index.html


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, scooterscout. Articles like this make me love my dogs even more, if that is possible. I always say they are earth angels.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yep, I call their stress-relieving properties “puppy therapy,” much needed after some work days. Nice to hear that science supports it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Did you read his book....The Genius of Dogs: How Dogs Are Smarter Than You Think 
by Brian Hare and Vanessa Woods? I really enjoyed it.

There's another fascinating book that I read recently - Dr. Berns is a researcher who has taught volunteers to train their dogs to go into fMRI machines to be tested - so they can see where their brain lights up when dogs are given certain tasks - and they compare it to human brains. The same area that lights up in children when they are asked to think about people they love - also lights up in dogs when they are shown their owners or close family members. What It's Like to Be a Dog: And Other Adventures in Animal Neuroscience by Gregory Berns


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Love this line, "They are just hugging you with their eyes." 

One of my favorite photos of my little Holly is a close up of her face. One day I just kept enlarging it til I saw my own reflection was there n her eyes. Now I can think of it as a forever hug.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Rose, that's just too cool!


----------

